# Annoyed with my Therapist/Psychiatrist



## chris87 (Jul 13, 2008)

Although I originally liked my psychiatrist, I am actually starting to not like him at all. Aside from handling my medications, I also see him for talk therapy. I feel like too much time is wasted to accomplish much of anything, and when we do talk, the sessions are too short. By the time I explain the issue, he has five minutes to make a response. I noticed that he will not go over the time allotted by 30 seconds (not that I would expect him too, but I feel like every once in a while he could make a small exception).

What really annoys me is when he spends what I consider too much time on a tangent. For example, during one session I said that something was a "Catch 22." He was like "do you know the origin of catch 22?" He then proceeded to waste five minutes telling me how the phrase came into existence. Then another time, he was suggesting that I read different books and wasted so much time talking about an author he thought that I'd like. I felt like saying, "I really DON'T care. I'm paying to discuss my problems."

He also does not seem to take enough time to understand my problems. I often feel like I have to refresh his memory, because he doesn't remember things that I went over in a prior session. And if we end talking about an OCD issue, he'll totally forget about it, even though I think it would be an important starting point the following week.

My last complaint...I just feel like he isn't well-read and current on psychopharmacology. I had mentioned reading that SSRIs can increase the risk of bleeding (especially combined with NSAIDs), and he was totally clueless. He pulled out some medication guide and wasted excessive time looking through it. Then I asked about seeing that increasing Serotonin reduces Dopamine, and he didn't know anything about that.

Am I just being too picky, or does anything think that I don't have a good psychiatrist? Like I said, maybe I'm just expecting too much.


----------



## Cheeseweasel (Mar 5, 2009)

That sounds like the opposite of my experience with my therapist. You could mention to him these things that are bothering you. That may help, or you may need to just find someone else.


----------

